# Will Sparkolloid/SP re-clear?



## otistechdir (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll start off by listing myself as a novice to the whole wine making process, I've made a few successful batches of fruit wine. But this is my first Skeeter Pee and my first real question. My SP has been perfect by the recipe until today, wife called the heating service guys (I could have fixed it in 5 min. but she didn't call me, different issue...) service guy decided that ALL of my wines were in the way and moved them. Most of them no biggie, not at a crucial stage. However, my SP was scheduled to be racked post Sparkolloid today, I think he shook the damn carboy. It was beautiful yesterday and back to cloudy today. I did go ahead with scheduled racking to remove what had re-settled. Question is; Will it re-clear or do I need to add sparkolloid a second time?


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri (Feb 20, 2014)

I can't speak for SP specifically but if the sediment has been agitated and caused it to become cloudy again, it should re-settle in a short amount of time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 20, 2014)

You will be fine, it will settle again.


----------



## Arne (Feb 26, 2014)

It should be fine, set it on the back of the bench for a couple of weeks and bet it will be clear again. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## otistechdir (Feb 27, 2014)

It's very slow but is re-clearing. Thanks everyone for your replies.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## JDesCotes (Feb 28, 2014)

I am starting the habit of being overly cautious when doing my final racking before bottling and then transfer the remainder and all of the lees into a 1.5L screw top wine bottle. After about 2-4 weeks it's crystal clear. At that point I can just pour or siphon off the top and get myself an extra bottle or use it to top off my next batch.


----------

